

Search Takes a Social Turn - js2
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/13/technology/13search.html

======
s2r2
Rejoice! There's no need to talk to your friends anymore.

~~~
CodeMage
Although it seems like that, I'd like to believe this is the time of "social
networking" hype and fads and that, ultimately, it'll calm down. Anecdotal
case in point: I've yet to find a good site that will help me find good books
according to my taste. Social networking or not, the problem of taste doesn't
seem like something machines can solve well.

